# Them's fightin' words!



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Talk of secession and treason.

"After President Trump rejected the Paris Climate treaty, which had never been ratified by the Senate, the European Union announced that it would work with a climate confederacy of secessionist US states."

"The Constitution is very clear about this. "No state shall enter into any treaty." Governor Cuomo of New York has been equally clear: "New York State is committed to meeting the standards set forth in the Paris Accord regardless of Washington's irresponsible actions."

"It is a little bold to talk about the China-California partnership as though we were a separate nation, but we are a separate nation," Governor Brown of California announced...In an interview with the Huffington Post, the radical leftist described California as 'a real nation-state'."

http://www.frontpagemag.com/fpm/266...-climate-confederacy-states-daniel-greenfield


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe I have been wrong in thinking we won't see a civil war.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Court will find it is ok to do so. I the state feels uncomfortable with what trump does they have a right o make new laws and follow their feelings


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Court will find it is ok to do so. I the state feels uncomfortable with what trump does they have a right o make new laws and follow their feelings


Since no formal agreements will be made the courts would be right. If a politician says we're going to do what trump won't they can hardly be in violation of free speech, assembly and so forth. It's up to the voters to toss them out. If they won't so be it. Wait till they start feeling like Greece. Greece economic issues are in large part because the wealthy left town. So it will be in CA and NY especially with other states not complying.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I say lets lock the governors of each of those treasonous states up in jail and throw away the warden.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Gunn said:


> I say lets lock the governors of each of those treasonous states up in jail and throw away the warden.


Won't need to do that, . . . when Kalifornistan and Hawgawaii decide to pick up the US baton on climate change, . . . they will also have to pick up the $$$$ to be shelled into the climate change coffers, . . . plus the loss of jobs due to climate change regs, . . .

Once the EBT folks, . . . BLM, . . . LGBTQ and other "hands out" org's find out their cash is going elsewhere, . . . they'll string em up anyway.

Just sit back and enjoy the show.

If you feel like an entrepreneur set up popcorn, soda, and hot dog stands.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> If you feel like an entrepreneur set up popcorn, soda, and hot dog stands.


Good luck with that. This is California, Illannoyed and New York we are talking about. They will tax you out of existence for even thinking about doing anything entrepreneurial.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gunn said:


> I say lets lock the governors of each of those treasonous states up in jail and throw away the warden.


You will also need to weed out the legislators and judges that endorse this nonsense also. I think Chaim gangs would be a good way to go.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Won't need to do that, . . . when Kalifornistan and Hawgawaii decide to pick up the US baton on climate change, . . . they will also have to pick up the $$$$ to be shelled into the climate change coffers, . . . plus the loss of jobs due to climate change regs, . . .
> 
> Once the EBT folks, . . . BLM, . . . LGBTQ and other "hands out" org's find out their cash is going elsewhere, . . . they'll string em up anyway.
> 
> ...


The elite are doing the old divide and conquer statagy to destroy liberty. Once that works they will turn on LGBT, BLM and other nasty leftist groups. No way they get to share power and rule. Just study how things went in the Soviet Union and Nazi Germany as two examples amoung many. For those that scoff read The Gulag Archepeligo .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the EU is just like the liberals in the US - just keeping hope alive - Prez Trump is just a bad dream and if they close their eyes reeeeal tight - he'll go away ....

none of the states - including CA - has the kind of $$$$$ they were looking to transfer to the 3rd World for their worldwide utopia .... and none of the regulatory powers necessary to make any difference - Prez Trump is attacking the business stifling EPA type regs that Obammy did manage to EO into existence ....

the EU can try to do their worse - no $$$$ - no interest .....


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's see now...individual states entering into treatises with foreign powers, declaring themselves nation-states...ignoring the office of the president, having their district courts rule against executives branch decisions....ammo is on sale this week for Father's day...

Looks like a recipe for baking a cake to me.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Let em go, close those borders too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Talk of secession and treason.
> 
> "After President Trump rejected the Paris Climate treaty, which had never been ratified by the Senate, the European Union announced that it would work with a climate confederacy of secessionist US states."
> 
> ...


Texas knows how to secede properly. We dont need any yankee interlopers. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jerry Brown is a FRAUD! In CA we had a natural gas leak that spewed into the ozone for months spewing gas at a rate of 100,000 pounds per hour (not days but HOURS). Jerry Brown ignored it until the people living near the leak sued and only then did he declare it a State of Emergency.



> Methane is a greenhouse gas much more potent than carbon dioxide, and the environmentalists said the leak had already contributed as much to the greenhouse effect as nearly 3 million metric tons of carbon dioxide.


California declares emergency in Porter Ranch gas leak - CNN.com

Jerry Brown is a liar, a fraud and faker!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Let em go, close those borders too.


Uh yeah. Let them go. AND no subsidies either.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Jerry Brown is a FRAUD! In CA we had a natural gas leak that spewed into the ozone for months spewing gas at a rate of 100,000 pounds per hour (not days but HOURS). Jerry Brown ignored it until the people living near the leak sued and only then did he declare it a State of Emergency.
> 
> California declares emergency in Porter Ranch gas leak - CNN.com
> 
> Jerry Brown is a liar, a fraud and faker!


I hope you can learn Mandarin. It would appear Moonbeam wants a partnership with China.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I hope you can learn Mandarin. It would appear Moonbeam wants a partnership with China.


I'm just glad my hard earned tax money is being transferred to Fiji.

Fiji names Governor of California as COP23 special envoy | Loop Tonga


----------

